
Indian scientists shoot down a low orbit satellite 300 km away in space - _4570
https://www.businessinsider.in/prime-minister-modi-in-his-live-address-says-indian-scientists-shot-down-a-low-orbit-satellite-300-km-away-in-space/amp_articleshow/68593276.cms
======
BiggusDijkus
Isn't this attained long back in 2012? Election stunt by Modi?

[https://www.indiatoday.in/magazine/nation/story/20120507-agn...](https://www.indiatoday.in/magazine/nation/story/20120507-agni-
v-launch-india-takes-on-china-drdo-vijay-saraswat-758208-2012-04-28)

~~~
plibither8
It's best if DRDO and their amazing engineers' achievement is not belittled by
bringing politics. Whether its an _election stunt_ is irrelevant to this
discussion.

~~~
geezerjay
The relevant part is that if this was already done in 2012 then it's hardly
news, and replaying old news as if it was new is an old election stunt.

~~~
plibither8
Nowhere is it written or stated that it was done in 2012. As has a previous
reply highlighted, claiming a capability and demonstrating it are two very
different things. The fact that India could back their claims of having ASAT
missiles is a great deal.

